
The Primer Guide to Amiga Gaming (2012) - erickhill
http://www.racketboy.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=36399&sid=6fa39e490469ec16b31bf3c47c3acffd
======
zenlot
That is a great article for both Amiga lovers and new people entering the
scene! Thank you. Though the title could be modified to include year of
[2012].

~~~
erickhill
Ah! You're right - I forgot to do that (although it looks like a Mod did it
for me after the fact).

I've been a 64'er for decades but only just recently have dipped my toes into
Amiga waters. I picked up a N.O.S. (never sold or used) A1200 - NTSC version -
and am preparing to give it a couple of upgrades. Looking forward to playing
around with it.

I found the Racketboy article immensely interesting (even though I didn't
agree with all of it).

------
bane
If you want to experience some classic amiga, but don't want to fuss around
with setting up an emulator, check out The Company's page. Most of the major
hits are there and play on Windows machines without any fuss at all.

[http://thecompany.pl/](http://thecompany.pl/)

------
gcb0
"Amiga was years ahead of early 80s consoles"

"here are my favorite games from mid to late nineties"

------
AdrianRossouw
I love racket boy posts, i spent hours browsing them in the past.

